# best way to cook redfish



## lwright

I caught a few red fish this weekend and want to cook them up. Let me know the best way. I also have a few flounders so if you could add that in as well it would be great. I left one side on the flounder filets


----------



## Blake Tyler

*Redfish*

I cooked some redfish up this evening, one I caught on Friday after noon. I used this recipe and it turned out pretty darn goood! 
I used the Italian dressing instead of the butter.








*Louisiana Grilled Redfish*

Ingredients
• Redfish fillet, leave skin on
• Basil
• Parsley
• Salt
• Garlic pepper
• Lemon pepper
• Butter
• Grated fresh Parmesan cheese (not canned)

Cut slits in redfish filet, to skin, about 3/4" apart. Sprinkle with basil, parsley, salt, garlic pepper and lemon pepper. Be generous with spices, but use more lemon pepper than garlic pepper. Place redfish, skin down on the grill. Cover and cook over medium heat until hot, then baste with butter. Continue cooking (a large redfish will require about 30 minutes) until meat lifts easily from the skin, basting occasionally with butter. Sprinkle Parmesan over top, cover and cook until cheese has begun to melt.

Cut in serving size portions and remove from skin with spatula. Optional basting: Use a good Italian dressing. Serve with garlic bread, mixed green salad with tomatoes and radishes, and buttermilk dressing.


----------



## Diesel57

oyster sauce all over the top a thin layer and grill it till its done there are tons of great recipes this is a easy one that tastes great.


----------

